# Organ-maxxing for optimum health and aesthetic benefit



## Scar tissue (Sep 18, 2022)

I have been on these forums since I was 19 (26 year old oldcel now). I have had a shit ton of surgery, derminated my face, applied all sorts of retinol, carotenoids, etc. Ate Peaty, ate animal organs for the mineral and fat soluble vitamin content.

I'm here to tell you that Chad literally doesn't have to do any of that. The age old adage that chad eats pizza and has 6 pack abs and glowing skin is TRUE. Why is it true? His genetics allow for the optimum uptake of the nutrition in the food he eats, and the expedient removal of the waste byproducts he consumes and is exposed to in our toxic modern world.

All of our organs are constantly working towards this same purpose, but some are less genetically blessed than others, and on top of that, others are stifled by their habits and environment. This thread is going to be about optimizing the function of the chief digestive and cleansing organs, the gallbladder, the liver, and the colon. But for now, I will start with the Liver.

It's very likely that your liver is extremely fucked up. Do you have skin problems? Constipation? IBS? candida? Dandruff or seb derm? All of these maladies are symptoms of a leaky gut. And when the digestion is suffering other problems like candida and sibo can arise.

However the leaky gut, candida, parasites, yeast etc, are just symptoms of poor digestion - congestion. All symptoms are survival responses - these critters are there because they have a very important purpose. Their evolutionary duty is to break up and consume the dirty, rotting congestion that has not be assimilated into or out of the body due to indigestion. They are secondary to the root cause, liver disfunction. Intra hepatic stones and cholesterol sludge literally prevents the liver from releasing bile into the digestive system so as to properly break down the food you consume. It bogs down the liver so that it can no longer effectively cleanse your blood. One can imagine that that removing these stones where they are present, would have tremendous implications for one's health and well being.

The main, root cause of indigestion and the other issues like leaky gut is poor bile output. If bile was being output at proper volumes, your colon would be surprisingly clean and the body would be in a state where it was strong and well enough to heal the leaky gut on it's own. There is an ancient Ayurvedic technique which flushes the bile ducts of this congestion, and optimizes digestion, which in turn increases the efficacy of all of your metabolic functions. And let me tell you after a long journey in looksmaxing- health and beauty are synonymous. Beauty without health is worthless and lacking, and health without beauty does not exist.

Here is how you can clean your liver so that bile flows freely, and digestion works optimally- and there are many sources online which you can read to gain more background on why it works: following quote taken from this link, and this is the flush I have used to rid myself of THOUSANDS of stones, which have improved my health 10 fold: https://www.curezone.org/cleanse/liver/huldas_recipe.asp



> Choose a day like Saturday for the cleanse, since you will be able to rest the next day. Take no medicines, vitamins or pills that you can do without; they could prevent success. Stop the parasite program and kidney herbs, too, the day before. Eat a no-fat breakfast and lunch such as cooked cereal, fruit, fruit juice, bread and preserves or honey (no butter or milk). This allows the bile to build up and develop pressure in the liver. Higher pressure pushes out more stones.
> 
> *2:00 PM.* Do not eat or drink after 2 o'clock. If you break this rule you could feel quite ill later. Get your Epsom salts ready. Mix 4 tbs. in 3 cups water and pour this into a jar. This makes four servings, 3/4 (three fourths) cup each. Set the jar in the refrigerator to get ice cold (this is for convenience and taste only).
> 
> ...



You don't need the ornithine or the black walnut tincture. You can just do the Epsom salts (magnesium sulfate) from Whole Foods, and the grapefruit juice and olive oil.

This is what the stones look like.






Get all of those fuckers out, it can take a few flushes. Our livers need an oil change once a year and if you have neglected this as all of modernity has, you are due, and the effects will be as if you have discovered a panacea. My experience is that Your hair will shine, your skin will glow, your eyes will light up, sleep deepen. Your energy will be boundless, and I haven't even passed all of my stones yet.

Start doing these flushes regularly, and see your entire physiology change/improve, and your outlook on life too. Soon you begin to hear life's music as you did when you were a child in your day to day life. Those feelings that you get; the vibrations of music being picked up clearly and being sensed throughout your body during the few days or a week after flushing is just a small taste of what it's going to be like every day when you're done flushing - but it will be magnified ten fold. By the time you're done flushing all of the stones, you'll be able to enjoy any artist and any song that has ever been played.

The nervous system is made up of electrical circuits and impulses that pick up vibrations from everything.

Many things happen that suppress the nervous system when congestion is present; from Ayurveda:

-The energy meridians running through the liver get blocked off, and get pent up in the liver. Certain emotions that are generated within the liver like anger as a result of congestion can't flow through the energy system and dissipate, so it just builds and builds and causes massive havoc on the organ.

-Neurotransmitters are required for proper brain chemistry; when toxicity backs up, congests the lymphatic system and interstitial fluid between cells, the neurotransmitters sending messages between each are compromised or disrupted. Most neurotransmitters are made up of enzymes as well that then need to be sacrificed to help carry this waste out of the system instead of act maintain the nervous system and brain function.

-Lack of bile storage and stagnation dramatically effects brain chemistry; for some reason, when bile storage has been compromised from bile duct congestion, the brain reflects this in the form of depression and just general suppression of the nervous system. This is why people who have their gallbladder removed have higher rates of depression. The brain will also lower dopamine production when bile has turned stagnant, due to blocked elimination channels and not being able to be renewed regularly.

-Bile back-washing in the bloodstream causes a "bilious" (bile-ous) / angry personality. The body tells us what's happening, especially to it's most cherished organ by becoming emotional when it's not able to do what it needs to. When bile back-washes into the bloodstream, the body becomes very angry, frustrated and depressed. It is impossible to enjoy music and feel the positive vibrations of it when the body is on a different frequency range, involving 4th dimensional emotions that involve survival responses, like anger. I have noticed that when the bile ducts are completely clear of congestion, it is almost impossible to get angry or frustrated. 95% of people's daily frustrations are caused by this, yet 95% of the population would probably call this quackery - too bad for them. The laws of nature, like the law of gravity remain in place whether you abide by them or not.

Once all congestion is removed, and the nervous system is able to function at it's prime, you will fee like you are literally one with nature, and will be able to smell and feel everything in the most pure and positive way.

You will be absolutely amazed at how you feel once you've complete the process or get to the stage where I am at now. Every time you flush, you will notice that your perception of life has changed, and it's become similar to how you felt as a kid - you were excited about everything.

The funny thing is that when you do become completely re-awoken, things actually become much less boring. You realize that even just having a cup of tea with your grandma can be exciting and so many things are actually happening. No matter what job you have, or where you go, you will MAKE it interesting. You will end up having a blast anywhere you work, and with whoever you meet ... but the extra energy and sense of success you will have will naturally attract better things in all ways - you will become so in tuned with everybody's emotions that you'll be able to land any job you want just by the way you tune in and talk with the HR roasties.

If you have less knowledge in a certain field but have 100% accurate emotional intelligence, you will go way further than someone with all the knowledge in the world but can't tune into the people around him.

It gives you an entirely new perspective, trust and respect for nature. Everything was designed perfectly and you'll want to live to 150 if you can.

I know a lot of you will dismiss this as quackery, but I have had insane success with this therapy and if even one person here finds what I have found in it, this thread will have been worth it. You want to be NT? Fix your health and commune with your natural state of thriving in nature and in the presence of others. You want to be beautiful? optimize the absorption of key nutrients and toxin disposal. This flush will do it all. God speed.


----------



## bugeater23 (Sep 18, 2022)

YEA


----------



## ascension! (Sep 18, 2022)

TLDR This - Free automatic text summary tool


Automatically summarize any article, text, document, webpage or essay in a click.




chrome.google.com


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 18, 2022)

ascension! said:


> TLDR This - Free automatic text summary tool
> 
> 
> Automatically summarize any article, text, document, webpage or essay in a click.
> ...


your liver is fucked, you need to clean it, cleaning it will make you feel and look better than anything else you slap on your skin and on your hair ever will


----------



## hockeyguy64785 (Sep 18, 2022)

Any supplements you recommend for liver health?


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 18, 2022)

hockeyguy64785 said:


> Any supplements you recommend for liver health?


TUDCA is the only thing that works orally. It will never accomplish what the flushes can though.


----------



## hockeyguy64785 (Sep 18, 2022)

Scar tissue said:


> TUDCA is the only thing that works orally. It will never accomplish what the flushes can though.


But do these flushes do anything if you don't have gallstones?


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 18, 2022)

hockeyguy64785 said:


> But do these flushes do anything if you don't have gallstones?


yeah honestly we all have some stones in the liver due to our fucked up diets and all the chemicals we are exposed to. They aren't gall stones, they are intra hepatic stones, not visible on ultra sound. im 26 I've flushed thousands of them out, with probably thousands to go too.


----------



## Deleted member 18361 (Sep 18, 2022)

its just bones bro


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 18, 2022)

tesseract said:


> its just bones bro


proper liver function allows for optimum hormone profiles to signal robust bone growth as well as proper assimilation of fat soluble nutrients to build and upkeep those bones


----------



## rand anon (Sep 18, 2022)

No flushes for my manletism


----------



## currylightskin (Sep 18, 2022)

Good thread yakhi 😻🤙


----------



## fathermason (Sep 18, 2022)

You can just buy grapefruit juice right? Don't need to squeeze a grapefruit? Do you still recommend Ornithine?


----------



## ang3l (Sep 18, 2022)

high iq


----------



## zharupodrugu (Sep 19, 2022)

Scar tissue said:


> yeah honestly we all have some stones in the liver due to our fucked up diets and all the chemicals we are exposed to. They aren't gall stones, they are intra hepatic stones, not visible on ultra sound. im 26 I've flushed thousands of them out, with probably thousands to go too.


list of stuff i should get? Have u got candida, leaky gut or some shit and it suddenly go away after that? Do u follow any diet to stones not occure again?


Scar tissue said:


> TUDCA is the only thing that works orally. It will never accomplish what the flushes can though.


i actually took it for half year but i didnt feel any effects


----------



## GalacticHero (Sep 19, 2022)

Is it 100% safe to do?


----------



## Blkpill Godfather (Sep 19, 2022)

idk whether to trust this or not


----------



## SoonToAscend (Sep 19, 2022)

So you suggest to drink olive oil and bath salts?


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 19, 2022)

SoonToAscend said:


> So you suggest to drink olive oil and bath salts?


read the fuckin post


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 19, 2022)

GalacticHero said:


> Is it 100% safe to do?


Once you start flushing, you have to keep doing it until you get rid of all the stones, because stones can get stuck in the hepatic bile duct through the act of flushing. That is the only risk


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 19, 2022)

zharupodrugu said:


> list of stuff i should get? Have u got candida, leaky gut or some shit and it suddenly go away after that? Do u follow any diet to stones not occure again?
> 
> i actually took it for half year but i didnt feel any effects


there is a list of stuff in the link. I think once you clean the liver, you can feasibly eat whatever you want, it's just that most livers are so fucked up. Its very easy to keep an adult liver clean once all of the stones are gone. You dont have to flush more than once a year or even once every two years. Its just that over the years, it all builds up in the system and bogs it down.


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 19, 2022)

fathermason said:


> You can just buy grapefruit juice right? Don't need to squeeze a grapefruit? Do you still recommend Ornithine?


you dont need the ornithine or the black walnut. I have never tried with store-bought grapefruit juice. I always squeeze it fresh and it works


----------



## SoonToAscend (Sep 19, 2022)

Scar tissue said:


> read the fuckin post


That's what it says


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 19, 2022)

SoonToAscend said:


> That's what it says


Then there you have your answer


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 21, 2022)

Whats this hermetic hookus pookus?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 21, 2022)

This reads like a copping religious text, muh music sound like when kid and everything is exciting, and no anger. I have low levels of anger and still don't enjoy life that much cause when your brain gets fully developed by early 20's, you can never go back to childhood bliss again


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 21, 2022)

Eat raw meat drink blood


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 21, 2022)

Scar tissue said:


> Once you start flushing, you have to keep doing it until you get rid of all the stones, because stones can get stuck in the hepatic bile duct through the act of flushing. That is the only risk


How would you know that you got rid of all of them?

And do you have any scientific papers, studies or something which goes more in depth about this whole thing?


----------



## kokoszanel (Sep 21, 2022)

I agree with the topic that health = beauty. However, this method sounds risky. But a very interesting topic, but need something more in depth. I am going to carnivore + some vegetables myself and in fact my health has improved.


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 21, 2022)

TsarTsar444 said:


> This reads like a copping religious text, muh music sound like when kid and everything is exciting, and no anger. I have low levels of anger and still don't enjoy life that much cause when your brain gets fully developed by early 20's, you can never go back to childhood bliss again


giga cope. spoken like a depressed incel with a liver full of rocks


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 21, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> How would you know that you got rid of all of them?
> 
> And do you have any scientific papers, studies or something which goes more in depth about this whole thing?


No. This is such a powerful healing modality it's been suppressed by Rockefeller sponsored Pharma infiltrated modern medical dogma. You just have to try it. You know that you got rid of all of them if after a few flushes you dont release any more stones. Also, your baseline health will tell you that you are in a good position and no longer need to flush.

I believe that Liver congestion is one of the few actual diseases known to man, and all of the secondary symptoms have become a beast of their own under our medical system which suppresses symptoms rather than seek the root cause.

You just have to try it to affirm everything I've written here is true. It costs nothing, and is extremely low risk. If you get a stone caught in your hepatic duct, that is confirmation that the flush works, and you badly need to complete it. This is not medical advice. Do what you want.


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 21, 2022)

kokoszanel said:


> I agree with the topic that health = beauty. However, this method sounds risky. But a very interesting topic, but need something more in depth. I am going to carnivore + some vegetables myself and in fact my health has improved.


The only risk is that a stone gets caught in your Hepatic bile duct. This is both confirmation that the flush works, and that you need to finish the flush as your liver is congested. I don't think a paleo diet will get rid of congestion, although it might help over the span of decades. The flush is a much more powerful modality.

One of the unspoken benefits are that many hormones are metabolized in the liver to some extent, and so increasing liver productivity can positively affect your androgen profile.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 21, 2022)

Scar tissue said:


> giga cope. spoken like a depressed incel with a liver full of rocks


I have IBD and IBS jfl its over, but im going to maybe try the stuff in OP cause heck why not


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 21, 2022)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I have IBD and IBS jfl its over, but im going to maybe try the stuff in OP cause heck why not


Sounds like you could potentially benefit immensely dude


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 21, 2022)

Scar tissue said:


> Sounds like you could potentially benefit immensely dude


We don't have epsom salts in my country in Europe. So what now?


----------



## Foreverbrad (Sep 21, 2022)

TsarTsar444 said:


> We don't have epsom salts in my country in Europe. So what now?


You tried searching Magnesium Sulfate too?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 21, 2022)

Foreverbrad said:


> You tried searching Magnesium Sulfate too?


No i didn't, we have magnesium chloride in big crystals you can buy tho


----------



## Foreverbrad (Sep 21, 2022)

Also this method exceeds the lethal dose (mg/kg) of magnesium sulphate in some rat studies... lol...


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 21, 2022)

TsarTsar444 said:


> No i didn't, we have magnesium chloride in big crystals you can buy tho


Has to be magnesium sulfate


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 21, 2022)

Foreverbrad said:


> Also this method exceeds the lethal dose (mg/kg) of magnesium sulphate in some rat studies... lol...


Yeah the magnesium is a lot, and it will make you feel like shit for a few days NGL, but it's necessary to open the Hepatic Bile duct so that stones can pass through.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 21, 2022)

Scar tissue said:


> Has to be magnesium sulfate


Read the guide but can you make it easier? I dont understand the measurements, do it with the metric system


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 21, 2022)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Read the guide but can you make it easier? I dont understand the measurements, do it with the metric system


Sorry I am a amerifat, you're going to have to figure that out yourself


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 21, 2022)

Scar tissue said:


> Sorry I am a amerifat, you're going to have to figure that out yourself


You 100% sure this works?


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 21, 2022)

Just google it lol should be easy to convert


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 21, 2022)

TsarTsar444 said:


> You 100% sure this works?


Dude I (thought I) had Sibo for years, constipation for weeks at a time. After my first flush I was taking a shit every single morning like clockwork. After my second flush the wrinkles on my hands started to disappear. After my third flush my liver spots and moles began to fade. Every flush I'm getting rid of 100s of tiny little toxic green stones. I have photos if you want to see them they are disgusting.


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 21, 2022)

Another important thing is to avoid fatty foods the day of flushing, and the night before so your live retains all of its bile and builds up pressure to "flush" the stones out once you ingest the oil mixture at the end of the instructions in the OP


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 22, 2022)

brb lemme get the hydrochloric acid


----------



## gtuktm (Sep 22, 2022)

are galls


Scar tissue said:


> I have been on these forums since I was 19 (26 year old oldcel now). I have had a shit ton of surgery, derminated my face, applied all sorts of retinol, carotenoids, etc. Ate Peaty, ate animal organs for the mineral and fat soluble vitamin content.
> 
> I'm here to tell you that Chad literally doesn't have to do any of that. The age old adage that chad eats pizza and has 6 pack abs and glowing skin is TRUE. Why is it true? His genetics allow for the optimum uptake of the nutrition in the food he eats, and the expedient removal of the waste byproducts he consumes and is exposed to in our toxic modern world.
> 
> ...


tones the reason i stopped being happy when i was 8?


----------



## justshower (Sep 22, 2022)

Very interesting! I have three questions for you


How do you eat on normal days?
Don't these gallstones break down on their own in a healthy person?
How do I know if I have gallstones?


----------



## Verse (Sep 22, 2022)

no organs for your suboptimal face


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 22, 2022)

justshower said:


> Very interesting! I have three questions for you
> 
> 
> How do you eat on normal days?
> ...


I eat whatever I want since I started flushing with 0 problems. But if I am feeling picky I eat grass-fed meat and potatoes with some veg and rice occasionally. Fruit juices from time to time too.

The gallstones accumulate in all people when they are exposed to toxicity. Children as young as 7 can pass stones with a flush.

You most likely do.


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Sep 22, 2022)

@TsarTsar444 tought


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Sep 22, 2022)

Scar tissue said:


> yeah honestly we all have some stones in the liver due to our fucked up diets and all the chemicals we are exposed to. They aren't gall stones, they are intra hepatic stones, not visible on ultra sound. im 26 I've flushed thousands of them out, with probably thousands to go too.


Wait so how the fuck do they flush out, through piss??


----------



## breedme (Sep 22, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Wait so how the fuck do they flush out, through piss??


literally this ^ 
how the fuck do you not know you’re dying pissing out green rocks wtf?


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 22, 2022)

You shit the stones out fellas


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Sep 22, 2022)

Scar tissue said:


> Sounds like you could potentially benefit immensely dude


And whats the best diet to maintain after cleanse?


----------



## SoonToAscend (Sep 23, 2022)

Anyone gonna try this?


----------



## Son of gigachad (Sep 24, 2022)

as someone who has spend thousands of hours researching health nutrition hormones attraction etc these past few years ( i will introduce myself properly soon, just signed up ) BOTB Tier thread, mirin hard, will try the flush asap


----------



## kokoszanel (Sep 25, 2022)

SoonToAscend said:


> Anyone gonna try this?


I tried this but lighter version and i can confirm that this is working. Ordering epsom salt today and waiting for next flush. This should be priority for all looksmaxers. Its change EVERYTHING. Literally life changer thread much more usefull than putting peppermint oil on your eyebrows.


----------



## Anasurimbor (Sep 25, 2022)

interesting. i have epsom salts in my shithole. will it be nuff just 3 cups of salts through day or grapefruit/olive oil is a must also


----------



## kokoszanel (Sep 27, 2022)

I agree with EVERYTHING written in this post. Definitely deserves a BOTB.


----------



## Tobi (Sep 27, 2022)

High IQ thread honestly. Touches grass that nobody ever will.


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 27, 2022)

Anasurimbor said:


> interesting. i have epsom salts in my shithole. will it be nuff just 3 cups of salts through day or grapefruit/olive oil is a must also


Gotta follow the instructions down to a Tee. The Epsom salts and the grapefruit/olive oil


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 27, 2022)

kokoszanel said:


> I agree with EVERYTHING written in this post. Definitely deserves a BOTB.
> View attachment 1885286


Congrats man! Keep going, just because you flushed only a few stones on your first flush doesn't mean there are not hundreds more to come. Let me know how you feel this week and what improvements you notice after a few days pass.


----------



## kokoszanel (Sep 27, 2022)

Scar tissue said:


> Congrats man! Keep going, just because you flushed only a few stones on your first flush doesn't mean there are not hundreds more to come. Let me know how you feel this week and what improvements you notice after a few days pass.


Better mood, better libido, better hair ( I was norwooding, now my hair are regrowing), I can freestyle ( better mind performacne ), also MUCH better digestion. The second photo is on full stack of oils, full suplements, saw palmetto. The next one is after flush and no oil, no supplements. Even my skin color changed. ( second photo vitamin A megadose btw ). I think that my gym performance will IMPROVE A LOT due to higher levels of hormones (testosterone, dihrydrotestrone, igf-1 and hgh).
I will do next flush for 4 day. Is it safe for me?


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 27, 2022)

kokoszanel said:


> Better mood, better libido, better hair ( I was norwooding, now my hair are regrowing), I can freestyle ( better mind performacne ), also MUCH better digestion. The second photo is on full stack of oils, full suplements, saw palmetto. The next one is after flush and no oil, no supplements. Even my skin color changed. ( second photo vitamin A megadose btw ). I think that my gym performance will IMPROVE A LOT due to higher testosterone, dihrydrotestrone, igf-1 and hgh.
> I will do next flush for 4 day. Is it safe for me?


My skin glows red and orange without any sun exposure. That's the best cosmetic benefit I have experienced along with no more dandruff or seborrheic dermatitis which I battled for 10 years. You should wait 2 weeks minimum in-between flushes, as the liver needs to heal itself after passing those stones. It needs a break. I personally wait 10 days in between flushes.

The effects of this flush on your androgens are huge if you had a lot of stones that need to come out. There is the sexual magnetism that guys on long nofap streaks talk about. the same magnetism comes after cleaning out your liver in my experience. And of course this improved androgen profile translates to better gym performance too. I wish I had before and after labs because the difference is so extreme.


----------



## Anasurimbor (Sep 27, 2022)

ok going to try this next week. 750ml -4 portions + olive/grapefruit in between.

I 100% have bad microbiome. thanks to anti candida diet i got rid of social anxiety/suicidal depression and adhd but that thing is like in sleeping stage now. As soon as i divert from my diet it all comes back immediately.


----------



## Scar tissue (Sep 27, 2022)

Anasurimbor said:


> ok going to try this next week. 750ml -4 portions + olive/grapefruit in between.
> 
> I 100% have bad microbiome. thanks to anti candida diet i got rid of social anxiety/suicidal depression and adhd but that thing is like in sleeping stage now. As soon as i divert from my diet it all comes back immediately.


Yeah it's no way to live. Humans should be able to eat some sugar every now and then with no ill effects. Candida diet is treating a symptom not the cause. I've been there. Candida diet does help but it will never ever ever solve the problem. Same with antibiotics and antifungals. Candida are in our body naturally for a very specific purpose, and this organism coevolved with us symbiotically to carry out this purpose when our digestive organs fail us. That candida overgrown and multiplying to help you stay alive in the absence of functional digestion, (bad liver/galbladder) ultimately aiding you break down waste product in the digestive tract even though it is making you feel like shit.


----------



## Crusile (Sep 27, 2022)

Op is darktriad trolling, this will kill you dont actually try it


----------



## fathermason (Sep 27, 2022)

kokoszanel said:


> I tried this but lighter version and i can confirm that this is working. Ordering epsom salt today and waiting for next flush. This should be priority for all looksmaxers. Its change EVERYTHING. Literally life changer thread much more usefull than putting peppermint oil on your eyebrows.


Can you go into more details on what you used for the lighter version?


----------



## kokoszanel (Sep 28, 2022)

fathermason said:


> Can you go into more details on what you used for the lighter version?


I dry fasted and then I did just oil ( 130 ml ) + grapefruit ( 130) at night, but I didnt shit out my stones, I guess they stacked in my bowel movement.


----------



## Mediterranean (Sep 28, 2022)

This is some shit your mom finds on facebook and tells her whatsapp group about. On the same level as facebook covid-19 ‘cures’ like taking ivermectin and garlic or some shit  No end to human stupidity fr


----------



## GalacticHero (Sep 28, 2022)

kokoszanel said:


> I dry fasted and then I did just oil ( 130 ml ) + grapefruit ( 130) at night, but I didnt shit out my stones, I guess they stacked in my bowel movement.


I'm planning to do it like you without epsom salt, were you able to get the stones out without the epsom salt?


----------



## kokoszanel (Sep 28, 2022)

GalacticHero said:


> I'm planning to do it like you without epsom salt, were you able to get the stones out without the epsom salt?


Yes but they stuck inside me I guess. When I used epsom salt my all stones went out around 100~.


----------



## Deleted member 22093 (Sep 30, 2022)

Anasurimbor said:


> ok going to try this next week. 750ml -4 portions + olive/grapefruit in between.
> 
> I 100% have bad microbiome. thanks to anti candida diet i got rid of social anxiety/suicidal depression and adhd but that thing is like in sleeping stage now. As soon as i divert from my diet it all comes back immediately.


I have the same issue causing me to limit my diet extremely strictly. Can you provide an update when you do your first cleanse?


----------



## Deleted member 22093 (Sep 30, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Op is darktriad trolling, this will kill you dont actually try it


This is my first time hearing of this. Some of the comments had me interested. Could you explain how this would kill a person?


----------



## Anasurimbor (Sep 30, 2022)

GuyJeann said:


> I have the same issue causing me to limit my diet extremely strictly. Can you provide an update when you do your first cleanse?


yh sure. definetely will try next week either on wednesday or saturday.


----------



## Crusile (Sep 30, 2022)

GuyJeann said:


> This is my first time hearing of this. Some of the comments had me interested. Could you explain how this would kill a person?


Try it and you will die


----------



## GalacticHero (Oct 1, 2022)

I just met a kid whom reminded me of the days when i was a kid too.... 

When i was a kid i decided i won't be boring and dead inside when i grow up, but here am i acting cold af and dead inside just like how adults treated me when i was a kid.

I hope cleaning my liver will bring make me full of life again.



Spoiler



I still enjoy life but not like how that kid was enjoying it, i want to run instead of walking


----------



## Anasurimbor (Oct 4, 2022)

GuyJeann said:


> I have the same issue causing me to limit my diet extremely strictly. Can you provide an update when you do your first cleanse?


ok did it yesterday. x2- 180ml of water with pure epsom salt, then ( 120 ml olive oil+ 150ml fresh grapfruit)
and on the next day again x2. I feel like i messed up with 3rd step ( oil/grape) where you are supposed to lie down and sleep. I lied down but could not get into sleep, thus was reading a book until 4am.

Dont know if i pushed any stones because i went to shit like 8 times during whole course but it was all liquid. Still on next day i felt like... i dunno. If you ever experienced mdma/psylocibin shrooms afterglow this feelign is close to it- higher awareness, more focus, better mood and ext. Changes are subtle but they are definetely there. In terms of candida cant really say because im sure it wont go away just from a single flush.

Planning to try it again in 10-14 days.


----------



## Scar tissue (Oct 4, 2022)

Anasurimbor said:


> ok did it yesterday. x2- 180ml of water with pure epsom salt, then ( 120 ml olive oil+ 150ml fresh grapfruit)
> and on the next day again x2. I feel like i messed up with 3rd step ( oil/grape) where you are supposed to lie down and sleep. I lied down but could not get into sleep, thus was reading a book until 4am.
> 
> Dont know if i pushed any stones because i went to shit like 8 times during whole course but it was all liquid. Still on next day i felt like... i dunno. If you ever experienced mdma/psylocibin shrooms afterglow this feelign is close to it- higher awareness, more focus, better mood and ext. Changes are subtle but they are definetely there. In terms of candida cant really say because im sure it wont go away just from a single flush.
> ...


Lmao should look like this sorry everyone


----------



## kokoszanel (Oct 5, 2022)

My 3th flush with succesfull. Already passed around ~300 stones. Highly reccomending to everyone.


----------



## nepalicel (Oct 5, 2022)

kokoszanel said:


> View attachment 1896031
> 
> My 3th flush with succesfull. Already passed around ~300 stones. Highly reccomending to everyone.


is this real?? can we talkk??


----------



## anoright (Oct 8, 2022)

Is this legit? I can't tell.


----------



## justshower (Oct 12, 2022)

anoright said:


> Is this legit? I can't tell.


bump


----------



## Deleted member 22093 (Oct 12, 2022)

Anasurimbor said:


> ok did it yesterday. x2- 180ml of water with pure epsom salt, then ( 120 ml olive oil+ 150ml fresh grapfruit)
> and on the next day again x2. I feel like i messed up with 3rd step ( oil/grape) where you are supposed to lie down and sleep. I lied down but could not get into sleep, thus was reading a book until 4am.
> 
> Dont know if i pushed any stones because i went to shit like 8 times during whole course but it was all liquid. Still on next day i felt like... i dunno. If you ever experienced mdma/psylocibin shrooms afterglow this feelign is close to it- higher awareness, more focus, better mood and ext. Changes are subtle but they are definetely there. In terms of candida cant really say because im sure it wont go away just from a single flush.
> ...


I missed seeing the update until just now. Did your mental benefits turn out to be long term? I remember feeling something similar from passing candida in the past after doing carnivore + MCT oil for a while. It's one resilient bastard though so seriously good luck getting rid of it. It almost requires a perfect regimen. Recently I read something about it possibly being tied to oxalate overload, but I'm still looking into that though to determine if it's bs or not. I'm almost willing to try anything though to get rid of it.


----------



## Anasurimbor (Oct 12, 2022)

GuyJeann said:


> I missed seeing the update until just now. Did your mental benefits turn out to be long term? I remember feeling something similar from passing candida in the past after doing carnivore + MCT oil for a while. It's one resilient bastard though so seriously good luck getting rid of it. It almost requires a perfect regimen. Recently I read something about it possibly being tied to oxalate overload, but I'm still looking into that though to determine if it's bs or not. I'm almost willing to try anything though to get rid of it.


hard to say because i felt close to perfect before. Now its just slightly better. I also microdose magic mushrooms occasionally so im pretty sure im like top 1-5% in terms of mental stability. The problem is that i feel ok as long as i adhere to diet and its super annoying when all of my daily ration consist of vegetables salads/no lactose milk/almonds and buckwheat.

That candida was living in my body for 15 years and 13 of those were hell mixed with missed opportunities/constant mood swings and suicidal thoughts+ adhd and minus 1/1.5 points of looks cause of 24/7 bloating lol.

For the past 2 months i actually decided to hop on 20/4 intermetting fasting because few doctors say that authopagy also clears that shit.
that+ diet+ that cleansing ( im planning to do it at least 6-8 times)- hope it will finally get rid of that.

If it wont, im planning to visit specialised gut clinic where they gonna analyze my body and prescribe antifungals specifially for me. i allready tried a few antigunfals/antibiotics myself - not asingle one of them worked.

If even all of these fails - well then i guess im going to stick to anti candida diet for life which is quite ironic because i wanted to live beyond 100 and look like chuando tan at 50-60. And one the best anti aging regiment for that is very strickt diet+fasting which is literally embodiment of anti candida diet. God probably decided to troll me.


----------



## MrOrion (Oct 12, 2022)

Not that I think this does not work and help your overall health, but I would think twice before doin this regularly. Those green thing you pass? Apparantly those are just the bile salts. Found an interesting article about this subject, link below









those aren't gallstones, or: "why liver/gallbladder flushes don't really remove stones and could possibly harm you"






herbcraft.org


----------



## Scar tissue (Oct 12, 2022)

MrOrion said:


> Not that I think this does not work and help your overall health, but I would think twice before doin this regularly. Those green thing you pass? Apparantly those are just the bile salts. Found an interesting article about this subject, link below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the one hand the article claims the flush doesn't work/ there is nothing to be flushed, on the other it says

_We have received two cases reports of gall bladder crisis required emergency cholecystectomy, induced by a liver flush flushing a stone into the gall duct and causing its blockage._

So which is it? either the flush doesn't work/ there is nothing to flush, or it does work and there is the risk of getting stones stuck. Can't have it both ways, sorry shills.

Also nobody ever claimed they were gallstones, although you can pass those too with this flush. Galstones are just calcified versions of the green cholesterol sludge that gets flushed out of the intra hepatic ducts.

Beyond that, if it was the case these stones were created in the GI tract from saponification of the oil and acids, you would get stones out every time you did the flush. Not the case at all. Conversely, you can reach such a state of wellness that you will never again produce a stone no matter how much fat you consume.

Many people have taken these stones to labs to find out they are in fact composed of cholesterol and are crystalline in structure internally.

Beyond that anecdotal reports of success with this method are far and wide, and when medical science has been corrupted as it has so obviously been with the vaccine bullshit, anecdote is all we have to go on really. Finally you can try it yourself and reap the benefits. It costs nothing.


----------



## MrOrion (Oct 12, 2022)

Scar tissue said:


> On the one hand the article claims the flush doesn't work/ there is nothing to be flushed, on the other it says
> 
> _We have received two cases reports of gall bladder crisis required emergency cholecystectomy, induced by a liver flush flushing a stone into the gall duct and causing its blockage._
> 
> ...


Good reply. Im actually surprised myself that Ive never heard about this liver flushing method before, since Im fairly intrested about health-maxxing in general. 


Scar tissue said:


> anecdote is all we have to go on really


This forum in a nutshell tbh


----------



## Scar tissue (Oct 12, 2022)

MrOrion said:


> Good reply. Im actually surprised myself that Ive never heard about this liver flushing method before, since Im fairly intrested about health-maxxing in general.
> 
> This forum in a nutshell tbh


I have been interested in improving my health for years and only recently stumbled upon this flush this past year. I have read all of the counter arguments to the flush and can disprove them, but honestly as I said the best way to disprove them is to see for yourself how good you feel after a flush. I am not a big olive oil or grapefruit industry plant out here trying to boost revenue. I have seen insane health benefits from the flush and want to share what I have found with other health conscious people.


----------



## Scar tissue (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## GalacticHero (Oct 14, 2022)

The epsom salt arrived today!! 

At what time i am suppossed to go to the toilet and get my stones out ? Everytime i drink epsom salt?


----------



## Deleted member 18361 (Oct 14, 2022)

Scar tissue said:


> proper liver function allows for optimum hormone profiles to signal robust bone growth as well as proper assimilation of fat soluble nutrients to build and upkeep those bones


craniofacial development ≠ bone mass


----------



## macdaddy (Oct 14, 2022)

i read a lot about flushing. this week i just did the flush and dropped hundreds of these stones, let's see what happens, but shitting at least felt like a cleanse, no effort at all.


----------



## Scar tissue (Oct 14, 2022)

GalacticHero said:


> The epsom salt arrived today!!
> 
> At what time i am suppossed to go to the toilet and get my stones out ? Everytime i drink epsom salt?


Read the link that posted in OP and follow the directions to a tee


----------



## Deleted member 18361 (Oct 14, 2022)

tesseract said:


> craniofacial development ≠ bone mass


you don’t need to/can’t maintain a proper craniofacial structure with whatever your organ shit has planned

and its one of the most important pieces to health, aging, etc.


----------



## Scar tissue (Oct 14, 2022)

tesseract said:


> you don’t need to/can’t maintain a proper craniofacial structure with whatever your organ shit has planned
> 
> and its one of the most important pieces to health, aging, etc.


no-one claimed that. fuck off retard.

Bone mass is half of good CF development, you can move the bones wherever you want with surgery or Mew coping but if there isn't enough mass there you are still going to look like shit.

Bone mass development is influenced by nutrition which involves the digestion which is dependent on?

the liver and gallbladder


----------



## Deleted member 18361 (Oct 14, 2022)

Scar tissue said:


> no-one claimed that. fuck off retard.
> 
> Bone mass is half of good CF development, you can move the bones wherever you want with surgery or Mew coping but if there isn't enough mass there you are still going to look like shit.
> 
> ...


it’s not important to be focused on.

anyone with a normal diet can have the adequate bone mass to have good bones just based off the splanchocranium projection

and that simply isn’t fixable without surgery

any additional bone mass gain isn’t gonna improve it

also imagine insulting me when im trying to help your desperate ass JFL


----------



## Scar tissue (Oct 14, 2022)

tesseract said:


> it’s not important to be focused on.
> 
> anyone with a normal diet can have the adequate bone mass to have good bones just based off the splanchocranium projection
> 
> ...


pretty weird understanding of the human body and development you've got there

and also just annoying semantic thing to point out where nobody asked. You come in here saying craniofacial development is unrelated to diet and organ health. It's ludicrous


----------



## macdaddy (Oct 14, 2022)

tesseract said:


> it’s not important to be focused on.
> 
> anyone with a normal diet can have the adequate bone mass to have good bones just based off the splanchocranium projection
> 
> ...


i think we can agree that healthy organs at least improve your life quality. if you think health does not matter for looks then that's your logic. imo it is correlated (probably even perfectly).

most of looksmax seems to think the face is only one rigid bone while it is full of (malleable) soft tissue (connectiv, muscle etc.) and also that the relationship between our facial bones are creating all the angles which are responsible for attractiveness.
your head will not magically double in size, but small changes of certain bones (occipital, sphenoid, ethmoid) can act like a butterfly effect to the whole face.
thus you need good postural habits and healthy organs/metabolism to support tissue turnover. your cells either become weaker/more abnorm or healthier and more robust after each cell cycle. it is your choice if you wanna do the right moves or just LARP about surgeries you'll never get.


----------



## kokoszanel (Oct 15, 2022)

My personal favourite mentalmaxx and looksmax method. My 4th flush with succes. This thread should be BOTB.


----------



## ezio6 (Oct 15, 2022)

Not enough research to go into this ,


----------



## macdaddy (Oct 16, 2022)

kokoszanel said:


> My personal favourite mentalmaxx and looksmax method. My 4th flush with succes. This thread should be BOTB.
> View attachment 1909716


word. normally my skin is dry af like psoriasis or some shit, but after the first flush it is almost perfectly heatlhy. let's see what happens long term.
feel free to share your success stories/health benefits and tips, it is motivating @Scar tissue @kokoszanel


----------



## ChristianF (Oct 16, 2022)

This practice has been proven very dangerous and those crystals are not bile. I've read they are simply a result of the food and products you ingest the days before.


----------



## Scar tissue (Oct 16, 2022)

macdaddy said:


> word. normally my skin is dry af like psoriasis or some shit, but after the first flush it is almost perfectly heatlhy. let's see what happens long term.
> feel free to share your success stories/health benefits and tips, it is motivating @Scar tissue @kokoszanel


----------



## Sprinkles (Oct 19, 2022)

Should I do the parasite cleansing and zapping first?


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Oct 21, 2022)

German new medicine.
Thank me later


----------



## macdaddy (Oct 27, 2022)

autistic_tendencies said:


> German new medicine.
> Thank me later


gnm is nice in theory but how to cure a trauma in practice?


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Oct 27, 2022)

macdaddy said:


> gnm is nice in theory but how to cure a trauma in practice?


You have to learn not to worry or stress about things you can’t control. Then you will get healing symptoms like diarrhea and things . Takes discipline


----------



## macdaddy (Oct 28, 2022)

autistic_tendencies said:


> You have to learn not to worry or stress about things you can’t control. Then you will get healing symptoms like diarrhea and things . Takes discipline


as I said, nice in theory (and it is also true imo), but very difficult to basically "just be another person". you can tell yourself anything or get distracted to not worry but it's over as soon as your body gets sweaty or whatever physical stress reaction manifests itself.
the only way is exposure therapy, I guess. you may need to live a different life before you even think like a different person.


----------



## Scar tissue (Oct 28, 2022)

autistic_tendencies said:


> German new medicine.
> Thank me later


Its evident now that a change in mindset affects physiology and can improve healing. Mind is matter etc. But as macdaddy said it's not easy to quiet the stress of daily life, or of chronic pain and illness.


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Oct 28, 2022)

macdaddy said:


> as I said, nice in theory (and it is also true imo), but very difficult to basically "just be another person". you can tell yourself anything or get distracted to not worry but it's over as soon as your body gets sweaty or whatever physical stress reaction manifests itself.
> the only way is exposure therapy, I guess. you may need to live a different life before you even think like a different person.


Yes I see what you mean. I guess it’s about developing mindfulness and a peace of mind, maybe Buddhist teachings can help


----------



## ang3l (Oct 28, 2022)

kokoszanel said:


> I tried this but lighter version and i can confirm that this is working. Ordering epsom salt today and waiting for next flush. This should be priority for all looksmaxers. Its change EVERYTHING. Literally life changer thread much more usefull than putting peppermint oil on your eyebrows.


how?


----------



## Tasty17 (Oct 28, 2022)

Bump.


----------



## HOLYFUARK (Oct 29, 2022)

Personally i dont believe this at all , especially because gallstones are not green





However i will still try this cause why not, i have acne and lack of energy.
If there s no difference in how i feel next week then i ll flag this thread as absolute cope


----------



## Scar tissue (Oct 29, 2022)

HOLYFUARK said:


> Personally i dont believe this at all , especially because gallstones are not green
> View attachment 1926948
> 
> 
> ...


Ive flushed stones that look like that. You can get black stones, beige, tan, majority are green however.

Also it can take a few flushes to feel a difference. It doesn't always work if you eat too much fat day of/day before or your body doesn't produce enough bile in its early stages of congestion. I still stand by the flush and do them biweekly. I'll be interested to know your results.


----------



## GalacticHero (Oct 29, 2022)

I done my first one on friday/saturday 
On morning saturday i got weird types of dirt, it feels weird to get it out.

However it all look like small pieces of dirt
None has flow, i started eating after getting out of the bathroom, 2 hours later i needed to get to the bathroom again and i got the same dirt again.

Today after breakfast (and coffee) i got into the bathroom again, this time some pieces has flown to the surface, they're are dirt but they have the shape of the green stones posted here.


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Nov 5, 2022)

Planning to do this.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 6, 2022)

I also have magnesium chloride (and hydrochloride) like @TsarTsar444 said it's available in Balkans






I tried to dissolve it in water and drink it but it tastes so bitter and horrible...

Is there a substitute for magnesium sulfate. Can we use mag. Citrate since it's laxative. Why it has to be sulfate ?


----------



## Scar tissue (Nov 6, 2022)

Ada Mustang said:


> I also have magnesium chloride (and hydrochloride) like @TsarTsar444 said it's available in Balkans
> 
> View attachment 1939013
> 
> ...


I've heard that citrate can work, but the official guide to the flush that everyone uses says to use sulfate. Apparently it is the most effective at widening the liver ducts. The sulfate tastes extremely bitter and horrible too just so you know.


----------



## igbekele007 (Nov 16, 2022)

What’s the verdict on this method? There is only the OP and some other guy who shitted green bricks and not died and there are guys who says this will kill me. Weird position to be in on who to trust lol.

P.S. I 100% agree that liver-maxxxing and organ-maxxxing in general is crucial.


----------



## Scar tissue (Nov 16, 2022)

igbekele007 said:


> What’s the verdict on this method? There is only the OP and some other guy who shitted green bricks and not died and there are guys who says this will kill me. Weird position to be in on who to trust lol.
> 
> P.S. I 100% agree that liver-maxxxing and organ-maxxxing in general is crucial.


I got like 4 guys in my DMs that have tried it and do it regularly now and have seen big improvements already.


----------



## igbekele007 (Nov 16, 2022)

Scar tissue said:


> I got like 4 guys in my DMs that have tried it and do it regularly now and have seen big improvements already.


Tudca is a meme compared to this method, right?


----------



## Scar tissue (Nov 16, 2022)

igbekele007 said:


> Tudca is a meme compared to this method, right?


I think tudca is the next best thing if you're not willing to do the flush.


----------



## Scar tissue (Nov 16, 2022)

Scar tissue said:


> I think tudca is the next best thing if you're not willing to do the flush.


actually it is third to coffee enemas


----------



## igbekele007 (Nov 16, 2022)

Scar tissue said:


> I think tudca is the next best thing if you're not willing to do the flush.


Oh without a doubt. But compared to shitting bricks with your method, tudca is much less efficient right?


----------



## Scar tissue (Nov 16, 2022)

igbekele007 said:


> Oh without a doubt. But compared to shitting bricks with your method, tudca is much less efficient right?


I honestly think the flush is one of the most powerful things you can do for improving your health.


----------



## macdaddy (Nov 19, 2022)

so my first flush was successful, had glowing skin for about 1week. then i did my second flush 3weeks after and it seemed to have failed, skin also sucked(dry af) a day after that.

basically i shitted full on mud without any stones in it. it did not look like normal diarrhea either, but really muddy not watery.
any idea why this it? maybe i did not use enough oil? (i just eye-balled the amount)
@Scar tissue @kokoszanel


----------



## Scar tissue (Nov 19, 2022)

macdaddy said:


> so my first flush was successful, had glowing skin for about 1week. then i did my second flush 3weeks after and it seemed to have failed, skin also sucked(dry af) a day after that.
> 
> basically i shitted full on mud without any stones in it. it did not look like normal diarrhea either, but really muddy not watery.
> any idea why this it? maybe i did not use enough oil? (i just eye-balled the amount)
> @Scar tissue @kokoszanel


Sounds like you didn't manage to pass any stones. Perhaps you had too much fat the day before the flush, or day of. Sometimes the liver just doesn't want to let anything go. Your skin was dry the next day because you were dehydrated from the Epsom salts. Don't give up


----------



## macdaddy (Nov 20, 2022)

Scar tissue said:


> Sounds like you didn't manage to pass any stones. Perhaps you had too much fat the day before the flush, or day of. Sometimes the liver just doesn't want to let anything go. Your skin was dry the next day because you were dehydrated from the Epsom salts. Don't give up


thx. I will definitely do a third flush and be a little bit more strict with the routine. was fasting the whole day before the oil-drinking thing, but the days before might have sucked diet-wise.
it may also be time for the more calcified stones to pass, which is a lot harder, i guess.


----------



## kokoszanel (Nov 20, 2022)

macdaddy said:


> thx. I will definitely do a third flush and be a little bit more strict with the routine. was fasting the whole day before the oil-drinking thing, but the days before might have sucked diet-wise.
> it may also be time for the more calcified stones to pass, which is a lot harder, i guess.


author of this method reccomends to cut off animals food and drink apple juice 1l few days before liver flush. I ate even an eggs with butter on breakfast and still was able to pass some stones but much less.


----------



## macdaddy (Nov 20, 2022)

kokoszanel said:


> author of this method reccomends to cut off animals food and drink apple juice 1l few days before liver flush. I ate even an eggs with butter on breakfast and still was able to pass some stones but much less.


yeah I did everything according to protocol, but did not really change diet the days before the flush (I eat somewhat healthy anyways). so i will make sure to eat less animal foods the days before the flush next time and also measure the oil more precisely.


----------



## GalacticHero (Nov 20, 2022)

@kokoszanel
Hey, can you give us update on your hairline? Did you restore it completly?


----------



## kokoszanel (Nov 20, 2022)

GalacticHero said:


> @kokoszanel
> Hey, can you give us update on your hairline? Did you restore it completly?


Tbh I don't track my hairline anymore, but since I started flushing my hairline is much better than before. I did already like 8 flushes, but I changed much more things due my beliefs, which could have also have a huge impact on it.


----------



## AntoniusMarcus (Nov 29, 2022)

Scar tissue said:


> I have been interested in improving my health for years and only recently stumbled upon this flush this past year. I have read all of the counter arguments to the flush and can disprove them, but honestly as I said the best way to disprove them is to see for yourself how good you feel after a flush. I am not a big olive oil or grapefruit industry plant out here trying to boost revenue. I have seen insane health benefits from the flush and want to share what I have found with other health conscious people.



What are some other good health-maxxes? 

DM me, idfk how to DM people here.


----------



## anticel (Dec 19, 2022)

kokoszanel said:


> My personal favourite mentalmaxx and looksmax method. My 4th flush with succes. This thread should be BOTB.
> View attachment 1909716


the stones mean nothing tho because they are apparently just the olive oil. 

how are your symptoms?


----------



## anticel (Dec 20, 2022)

@kokoszanel 
did you realize you fell for a dumb scam or what s the rsn you arent answering here anymore?


----------



## anticel (Jan 4, 2023)

reading the book rn, actually gonna try the detox myself too - why d u let this threat die? @Scar tissue @kokoszanel


----------



## kokoszanel (Jan 4, 2023)

anticel said:


> reading the book rn, actually gonna try the detox myself too - why d u let this threat die? @Scar tissue @kokoszanel


most people are scared to do it or tells this is cope while this method changed my Life.


----------



## Scar tissue (Jan 4, 2023)

anticel said:


> reading the book rn, actually gonna try the detox myself too - why d u let this threat die? @Scar tissue @kokoszanel


I realized the user base here is not worth my time lol. You can reach me in my DMs if you need help with the flush.


----------



## Sens (Saturday at 4:20 PM)

Scar tissue said:


> I realized the user base here is not worth my time lol. You can reach me in my DMs if you need help with the flush.


tbh bro, u probably saved my life, will see in half a year maybe
also, yeah, 95% of looksmax users are retarted creatures who doesn't deserve shit, that's why i mainly shitpost here and don't make high effort threads


----------



## Max Frauder (Saturday at 8:15 PM)

Make a youtube video to prove it.


----------

